
Ask HN: I started a SaaS – now what? - cgsmith
I started SaaS that is generating revenue. It is all bootstrapped and I feel at my limit for managing a company that needs to grow and can flourish.<p>Looking for advice on how to bring on the right team and partners to help grow the company with the right trajectory.<p>I am also interested in learning about talking with investors or developing best business practices.<p>I&#x27;ve never had a SaaS before. I&#x27;ve managed a business before and currently do so but at most I&#x27;ve had two employees.
======
throwaway888abc
Congrats on making it 'there'!

Aside from obvious advises (which i'm sure will come) on grow, VC, investment,
outsourcing, scaling et cetera.

Please consider this approach:
[https://sivers.org/book/StartSmallStaySmall](https://sivers.org/book/StartSmallStaySmall)

Start Small, Stay Small - by Rob Walling and Mike Taber
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0615373968](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0615373968)

Wish you all the best

~~~
cgsmith
Thank you very much kind stranger! Definitely a niche offering too.

